# KDS Detailing - Platinum and Gold details on a pair of Ferrari 360 spiders



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

This time its show casing a pair of ferrari's both red 360 spiders as per title.

One with black interior and F1 gearbox was a platinum detail from around 3 years back when i was also re-decorating and building a extra office in the workshop , so you will notice some difference in the back ground.

The other a manual gearbox with cream interior is gold detail from a few months back , this one is owned by friend and owner of lepsons :thumb:

Both cars had the wheels refurbed by lepsons of course

So lets start with the car from years back

The Platinum detail (some of these photos were taken with sony and nokia phones so not the usual standard of late)

Here are some befores







































































































































































































Durings

Firstly repaint the back parts




































































































The finish once dry is satin black

Softtop

clean and sealed



















Then wheels removed and masked up ready for correction




























during correction










Afters note the difference in colour between one camera phone and another :wall:





































































































































































































































































































































I must say that this car had a fair few miles on the clock and not in the best of conditions, to say the onwer was happy was an understatment and due to his joy asked to take me out for a drink for a tip :thumb:

The drink ended up at a lap dancing club then onto a night club and not once did i have to pay for anything including the dances  even when i tried to pay i was not allowed

Thats the end of the first part to the write up :thumb:

end of part 1

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Part 2 and the next ferrari :thumb:

This car had G Techniq C1 and C2 on the paintwork / C4 on plastics / C5 on the wheels / smart fabric on roof and lastly G1 on windows :thumb:

befores







































































































































































































Durings
































































































































































































































































































































































Afters

took photos in all diferent light sources to get the best from the red colour :thumb:




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/kdskeltec/Ferrari%20360%20spider%20manual%20red/After%20detail/after99.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll168/kdskeltec/Ferrari%20360%20spider%20manual%20red/After%20detail/after100.jpg

















































































































































edit to add the videos :thumb:

First car fromm a few years back











and the second car in HD :thumb:






Thats the end and big thank you for viewing :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

wow what a long thread lol. But was worth looking at every single picture! great job


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Kelly:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work


----------



## THE PERSIAN (Jan 26, 2010)

loving the Ferrari's. Nice 8 series BMW in the back round.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great, Kelly! Can't get much sweeter than a dripping wet rosso corsa... 

- Jesse


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Kelly :thumb:

And great writeup !

Mario


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

You deffinately are at the top of your game

Two very tasty post's Kelly:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great shots with the clouds in the Manual car on the bonnet and rear hatch..

Manual with cream please IMO ...

Is it only you that does the detailing on these vehicles?

Whats the wax you end up going to most of the time? Or is it more customer choice from a menu?? :thumb:


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Very Very nice.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys

Forgot to upload some videos of each car :wall: , in the process of uploading now then will edit and add them to the thread :thumb:

Then i will come back to the questions :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Lovely job, but I prefer the matt finish of the dashboard in the second car, the first one is v.glossy. Are they different materials or just a change in product used over time? :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Edit is now done on the write up to include some videos :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Has390 said:


> wow what a long thread lol. But was worth looking at every single picture! great job





Gleamingkleen said:


> nice work Kelly:thumb::thumb::thumb:





Prism Detailing said:


> Lovely work





THE PERSIAN said:


> loving the Ferrari's. Nice 8 series BMW in the back round.





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Looks great, Kelly! Can't get much sweeter than a dripping wet rosso corsa...
> 
> - Jesse


Yep lovely colour when correctted and i still think its the only colour i would have a ferrari :thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work there Kelly :thumb:
> 
> And great writeup !
> 
> Mario





paulmc08 said:


> You deffinately are at the top of your game
> 
> Two very tasty post's Kelly:thumb:


Thanks guys



123quackers said:


> Great shots with the clouds in the Manual car on the bonnet and rear hatch..
> 
> Manual with cream please IMO ...
> 
> ...


No not just me have a couple of staff as well for the complete detailing services we offer :thumb:

There is no way i could get through the amount of work we have on my own , we still turn away work due to not enough staff at present to get through the back log , got plans to help with this thou soon  and then hopefully wont have to work every night till 9-10 pm in the future either 

the worst summer (or maybe the best depends which way you look at it) we had a 3 month waiting list with most of the staff putting in many extra hours and most of the enquires in this period could not wait that long so did not book we us :wall: i would not want to wait that long either :lol: and even now a few weeks booked at this time of year :doublesho

I try and warn customers as much as possible when i get emails enquires that we can get booked up for months (i deal with emails)

And tracy does the same when they walk ins or phone enquires.

Had 2 customers last week that spoke to tracy and said a while back you where booked up and could you fit me in this week , when tracy explained we are still booked it seemed to be a shock 

I guess we have got to push for them to book in or not get in we us in a better way 

LSP , Zaino , G techniq sealents of choice

Wax (well sort of) Colly , BOS ,dodo juice supernatural , sometimes victorias , and on some none correction details auto balm

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Stunning, flawless finish as usual by you Kelly, really well done, maybe one day I might get the one stop shop service when I next need a detail and wheel refurb


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ducky said:


> Lovely job, but I prefer the matt finish of the dashboard in the second car, the first one is v.glossy. Are they different materials or just a change in product used over time? :thumb:


The first car was with megs plastic dressing and the second one was with 303 protector .

i too prefer the second one

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent as always Kelly.

I'm really not a fan of the 360 but stunning attention to detail.

The inside of that first one looks very cheap and poorly made, I was in a 430 spider recently and it has one of the worst interiors in a prestige marque i've seen. I swore the yaris next to it was better put together.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Top work as usual Kelly! :thumb:

A free night out with free lap dances, bet you're glad you got that gig!


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Dip lepsons sort the wheels?.


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Great stuff guys...but you already know that! I just never understand how such beautiful pieces of art fall into the wrong hands in the first place. They really haven't been looked after. People have more money than sense!!!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great work as usual Kelly, the cars look stunning.

Next time I'm around Maidstone, I'll drive down to say hello, I'm sure you won't mind :-D


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

markcoznottz said:


> Dip lepsons sort the wheels?.


Only use lepsons for wheel refurb , so yep lepsons :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work on both machines


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work kelly as all-ways if u need any staff let me know would consider moving


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I bet the second one didnt look that good when new. Nice work.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gally said:


> Excellent as always Kelly.
> 
> I'm really not a fan of the 360 but stunning attention to detail.
> 
> The inside of that first one looks very cheap and poorly made, I was in a 430 spider recently and it has one of the worst interiors in a prestige marque i've seen. I swore the yaris next to it was better put together.


I know what you mean had , 430 / 355 / 512 TR and 550 this year and the interiors seem to still let the cars done a bit , BUT i would still own one thou :thumb:



sim L said:


> Top work as usual Kelly! :thumb:
> 
> A free night out with free lap dances, bet you're glad you got that gig!


Yep best tip i have had to date 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------

